# The Ruger Gold Label against the Clay Master



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The other day I was in the Rooster (hunting/fishing store) and found a nice clay bird thrower.
It is made by Allen, Clay Master Model #227 (Orange colored).
It was disassembled in the box. Allen took great care in the packing of the components. Assembly was very easy, but I did some nut and bolt changes. I modified the T legs with a longer foot, step on area (used square pipe drilled/copied the boltholes). This way I just set on the ground, reinstall the throw spring, and start shooting, no mess, no fussing around.

My Son and I went to Berreta Road shooting range to try out the new launcher. Once we were in place and set up, the Dad and Son Shooting Tournament (DSST for short) was on. Much to my dismay my son out shot again. He dusted just about every clay bird that came out of Clay Master. We had a few clay birds fly a part on launch. Oh well, he shot at them and made them into smaller particles. He had a blast. We took only the Ruger Gold Label Side by Side Model KSSXS 12ga Shotgun, so I would only concentrate on my shotgun skills for the up and coming Pheasant season, I guess he's ready.

The Clay Master performed without any mechanical problems through out DSST. The rubber cushions strip on the back edge inside the throwing arm came part way off, but can easily be re-glued. I wasn't sure about my foot step extension working properly by just setting the thrower down and launching the clays, but the Clay Master stayed pretty much in place.

This Field Test was done with Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 7 1/2 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box) bought at The Rooster and plain old Federal Game Load 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 6 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (blue box) bought at Wal-Mart.

We each shot about a box of shells, who's counting when you're having fun. The RGL has back bored barrels, so it was very pleasant shooting with the Game Loads. Kick was straight back and with cheek on the comb, stock never came up to hit me. My shoulder did get bruised of course, even though I concentrated on how I shouldered the RGL. The Ruger Gold Label only weighs 6 lbs.

Through out the Field Test the Ruger Gold Label came up to the shoulder nice and pointed what I thought was perfect. I pointed my RGL with the Classic barrel hold. Moving the bead to the flying clay was fast and natural. Put the bead on the clay and you hit the clay bird. Just wish I could hit more clays.

Spent shells ejected out of the chamber with authority (open chambers away from you). Unfired shells just lifted up. That's fine at the range, but out hunting you will still have to pick up the empty hull, as not to litter.

Proper way to close a Side by Side is to push the top lever all the way to the right, close the barrels, at the same time assist the lever to the left. Insures lever is locked in place and less wear and tear on locking components when slamming barrels closed.

What I like about the break open action is how safe it looks, immediately can tell there is nothing in the chambers. The RGL is a very safe Shotgun. The safety switch located on the top tang is definitely safe, if you don't operate it correctly, it ain't firing. I did this several times.

The barrel select switch moves up/down and swings left/right. S (top position) and L (on left side) and R (for the right barrel). The S showing means "on safe (can not pull the trigger) and L/R for which ever barrel to shoot first. A very safe operation.

Trigger weight is fine for me and obviously for my son. I still haven't taken the time to weigh them, someday. The triggers break crisp and clean, no sponginess. There is no after travel that I could detect.

I did not check the screw-in chokes with the wrench, I just visually checked them, and they looked Ok.

I really enjoyed using the Allen Clay Master thrower and the DSST with my Son. The Ruger Gold Label SxS performed flawlessly again as intended. Thanks for reading my Field Report.


----------

